# Summer Jobs and Housing?



## chirosig (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, 
My Husband and I, we are gay, are on a 6 month honeymoon traveling around Central and South America and we are ending our trip with a jump over to Sitges, Spain, one for a interview in Barcelona at the Chiropractic College and two to see if we can live and work in Sitges. We run a Bed and Breakfast in Provincetown during the summer and I, Carey, also Bartend and Wait tables. We were wondering if anyone knows of a house boy/man position for a married sober couple and or bar tending or waiting position as well. Thanks for everything in advance.

Carey and Patrick


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

chirosig said:


> Hello,
> My Husband and I, we are gay, are on a 6 month honeymoon traveling around Central and South America and we are ending our trip with a jump over to Sitges, Spain, one for a interview in Barcelona at the Chiropractic College and two to see if we can live and work in Sitges. We run a Bed and Breakfast in Provincetown during the summer and I, Carey, also Bartend and Wait tables. We were wondering if anyone knows of a house boy/man position for a married sober couple and or bar tending or waiting position as well. Thanks for everything in advance.
> 
> Carey and Patrick


If you're from the US you'll need visas to work, and have to be sponsored by an employer for a job that no EU national can do- unlikely for the kind of work you seek. Apart from that unemployment is extremely high and most employers would naturally give any work of that type to a Spanish national.


----------

